# Blips..



## leppy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all, I'm currently working on installing/shuffling around/generally messing with the forums and adding some new features. I just wanted to warn everyone that you may see a few funny things here and there, and not to worry I will work out the kinks. Some of you might have already noticed some weirdness in the past few days, and I know that others have found there way into areas that have not officially launched yet. If you come across something weird or broken, don't panic! Please feel free to post in this thread if you see an ongoing problem (as in, if I break something and fix it 5 mins later, no real need to point it out but otherwise..).

Thanks for your patience during the changes!

- Adrienne


----------

